# [jQuery] Drag and Drop



## newwarrior (25. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich wollte mir jQuery gerne einen Div auf der Seite durch Drag and Drop verschieben können, und habe dazu das hier gefunden:

http://interface.eyecon.ro/demos/drag.html

Ich habe mir dann den Beispielcode vom Ghostery genommen.
Habe auch die zwei Plugins idrag und iutil kopiert.


```
$(document).ready(
    function()
    {
        $('#forschung_layer').Draggable(
            {
                ghosting:    true,
                opacity:    0.5,
                fx:            300
            }
        );
    }
);
```

Wenn ich es jetzt in meiner Seite ausprobiere, kann ich das erste mal mein Div verschieben, doch dann geht es nicht mehr und ich bekomme immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Fehler: this.options.curAnim is undefined
Quelldatei: http://alpha.burning-warfare.com/tpl/js/jquery.js
Zeile: 5807
```

Leider weiß ich nicht warum ich die Meldung bekomme, habe mir auch die aktuellste Version von jQuery geholt (1.4.2)

Gruß

NW


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Juni 2010)

Moin,



newwarrior hat gesagt.:


> habe mir auch die aktuellste Version von jQuery geholt (1.4.2)



Daran dürfte es wohl liegen, in der Demo wird jQuery *1.1.2 *verwendet 

Spricht denn etwas dagegen,  jquery.UI zu verwenden?


----------



## newwarrior (25. Juni 2010)

Nein.
Danke das ging wirklich viel leichter.


----------

